
AI artist conjures up convincing fake worlds from memories - anarbadalov
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2143784-ai-artist-conjures-up-convincing-fake-worlds-from-memories/
======
vbuwivbiu
it's 2d. imagine if your imagination was only 2d

